# Forum Other Languages Greek language  автокефальная

## Antonio1986

автокефальная  
от греч. αυτός — сам и κεφαλή — голова 
I didn't expect to listen this word in russian.

----------


## Medved

где вы взяли это слово? 
кефаль - вид рыбы.
авто - автомобиль.
Это всё, что приходит на ум.

----------


## dic

Автокефалия : Портал Богослов.Ru Автокефальная церковь - это... Что такое Автокефальная церковь?

----------


## Soft sign

> I didn't expect to listen this word in russian.

 Christianity has been brought to Russia from Byzantine Empire. Thus the bulk of Russian Orthodox church terminology is borrowed from Greek.

----------

